# Smart Phone camera activated possibly remotely activated?



## sammoritz (Aug 19, 2020)

While listening to a youtube podcast at night on my Huawei Y7 phone, charger plugged in with headphones on, I was awakened by the phone buzzing/vibrating once as if receiving a message, and then the camera took 3 pictures a second apart the first one without a flash the second two with a flash. The phone case was closed and laid on its back. The 3 pictures went to the gallery as black squares. The youtube page was still open even though the podcast had finished hours earlier, but it may have opened when the phone was activated. The day before I had installed WhatsApp and thought that my have something to do with it. Two days later I was browsing on some news pages when the frame of the page lifted slightly and it appeared something was trying to open behind the page, an automated female voice said "take a look at these pictures". I freaked and immediately turned the phone off. Worried that I had been hacked, I did a factory reset of the phone.
The reset did not clear the sd card.
Does anyone have an explanation for what happened ?
Do you think I should format the sd card and do another factory reset ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As e don't do malware removal on phones I've moved this to the Other Mobile Devices forum.


----------

